# What supplements do you give?



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

If you are feeding a well balanced food ( which Wellness is ) you should NOT be adding calcium. The calciumhosphorous ratio for pups is very very important. Too much ca can cause growth problems. I give all of ours fish oil, a glucosamine/chondroitin pill. Cosequin is a good joint supp with much scientific research to back it up. You can get good deals on amazon. I also use a probiotic/enzyme product, either the Dogzymes Digestive Enhancer or The WHolistic Pet Digest All Plus.


----------



## WasChampionFan

Calcium supplements? Who in the world recommended that? As far as joint supplements go, well people have their own opinions. The science says they do nothing, other than those with Perna.

If you have issues with bad coat, dogs being underweight, poor stools, etc., you need a better food not a supplement.

Studies have been done on many supplements and they are generally a fraud, not containing what they say and not doing what they claim.

The pro-grade foods are what you need.


----------



## Womn2Blame

WasChampionFan said:


> Calcium supplements? Who in the world recommended that?


A breeder (not ours) who shows her goldens recommended it. Guess I should have researched it before giving it. :uhoh: Luckily, I _always_ forget to give it in the evenings, so she's only been getting half the dosage, and sometimes not even that. 

Thanks for setting me straight. I appreciate the advice. 

Cindy


----------



## WasChampionFan

Dogs require about 2-3% total mineral content and they get much more even in low ash foods.


----------



## Charmie

: ) My breeder recommended me Vitamin C and Fish Oil! I don't have the puppy yet, but I plan on following her instruction!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Many vets and human drs recommend fish oil ( specifically the EPA/DHA) supplementation. Good for skin, coat, brain development and at therapeutic dosages does wonders for inflammatory processes. Anne (Dallas Gold) and I attended a seminar given by one of the vets at her vet practice who said it is the one supplement she strongly recommends across the board for every dog.


----------



## artbuc

WasChampionFan said:


> Calcium supplements? Who in the world recommended that? As far as joint supplements go, well people have their own opinions. The science says they do nothing, other than those with Perna.


I believe Nutramax is the only company with published studies showing their supplement to be effective in mitigating "mild" OA. Don't think any supplement has been shown to be effective mitigating severe/advanced OA. If there are studies specific to perna, I would enjoy reading them. Isn't perna just another source of chondroitin sulfate? Thanks.

Edit: I see that Adequan (primarily chondroitin sulfate) is also FDA approved.


----------



## Vhuynh2

I give fish oil and a joint supplement (Cosequin DS)


----------



## A1Malinois

Mine is on a few. 

Fish Oil
1000mg Glucosamine
400mg of Chondriotin 
3 Table spoons of Aloe Vera liquid (though I am looking into this one a bit further)
He gets 1.5 teaspoons twice daily of a vitamin/mineral mix
0.25mg of Soloxine twice daily (this is his thyroid medication)
Optimmune for his Pannus in both eyes. He was on that twice daily but I was able to go down to once daily.


----------



## WasChampionFan

artbuc said:


> I believe Nutramax is the only company with published studies showing their supplement to be effective in mitigating "mild" OA. Don't think any supplement has been shown to be effective mitigating severe/advanced OA. If there are studies specific to perna, I would enjoy reading them. Isn't perna just another source of chondroitin sulfate? Thanks.
> 
> Edit: I see that Adequan (primarily chondroitin sulfate) is also FDA approved.


Improvement of Arthritic Signs in Dogs Fed Green-Lipped Mussel (Perna canaliculus)
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16751841
http://www.glucosaminearthritis.info/pernacanaliculusoilextract.html
http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=0+1306+1448&aid=1557

I have never seen an independent study on glucosamine on dogs or people that showed it did anything. In fact, Hopkins cut short a big study because it was obvious there was no benefit.

I am not saying Perna is a silver bullet but there is ample independent evidence it is very helpful.


----------



## artbuc

Here is the study I was referring to. FCHG49 and TRH122 are the patented Nutramax active ingredients. Efficacy is claimed to come from the unique molecular weight distribution.

Efficacy of a combination of FCHG49... [Osteoarthritis Cartilage. 2000] - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## msdogs1976

None...............


----------



## CarolinaCasey

I use Nature's Farmacy Dogzymes Digestive Enhancer. It is a probiotic!  I highly recommend it! With a quality kibble, I don't feel you need to add much else. Fish oil/Coconut oil can't hurt!


----------



## Megora

I think you should supplement _as needed._ 

I put my guy on fish oil in winter. It's a vanity thing mainly - I want his nose to stay black. 

Year round he gets cranberry juice. This is mainly because he has been prone to UTI's. 

Year round he gets a joint supplement. <- There are 2-4 brands that I believe work fine and use for him. My vet gave me a sticky note with the amounts of glucosamine, chondoitin, and MSM that she recommends he get for his size. 

As I actually have owned dogs with arthritis issues, I do swear by these supplements. If you want to avoid prolonged use of NSAIDS, it is the best route. 

And you know - if you do anything with your dog (lots of exercise, agility, jumping, etc) you absolutely must consider what all of that is doing to his joints and get him going on something that will keep him comfortable.

Talk to your veterinarian about what is necessary. That should always be your first stop. Not some random people online.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Many vets and human drs recommend fish oil ( specifically the EPA/DHA) supplementation. Good for skin, coat, brain development and at therapeutic dosages does wonders for inflammatory processes. Anne (Dallas Gold) and I attended a seminar given by one of the vets at her vet practice who said it is the one supplement she strongly recommends across the board for every dog.


That same vet also strongly recommends Denamarin (the SamE/marin supplement) for ALL her geriatric patients, whether they have liver issues or not. 

I supplement with two Cosequin DS tablets per day (tried Dasuquin and didn't see much of a difference with my Bridge boy with arthritis) and an anti-inflammatory dosing of omega 3 fatty acids (recommended by our dog's vet and by his ophthalmologist for his eye issues). He also gets the following for diagnosed conditions:

1. 50 mg rimadyl once per day for his eye inflammation--preceded by one Pepcid tablet 30 minutes in advance (for acid reflux caused by rimadyl) and a denamarin tablet to protect his liver from the Rimadyl.

2. Thyroid supplementation twice a day, 30 minutes before a feeding.

3. Cobalamin injection once every 2 weeks for diagnosed cobalamin deficiency. We recently increased the dose because the pepcid interferes with absorption of the cobalmin in the body. 

4. Daily folic acid tablet for diagnosed folate deficiency.

5. Blood pressure medication, for hypertension, unrelated to other issues (thorough diagnostics done), required by his ophthalmologist for his post cataract removal eyes--the medication prescribed has studies showing it protects the retinas as well.


----------



## GoldenCamper

I give Fiona liquid fish oil with vitamin E and glucosamine/chondritin (Cosequin DS at the moment) for supplements. I like to think they help long term.

Fish oil is my favorite if just for the fact of so many scientific double blind studies behind it. Mostly human studies but a few out there with dogs too. 

Here are a few:

AVMA - Journal of the American Veterinary Medical Association - 236(1):67 - Abstract

Fish oil can help reduce NSAID dosage.

AVMA - Journal of the American Veterinary Medical Association - 236(5):535 - Abstract


----------



## Willow52

I don't give any supplements. It's my opinion that an otherwise healthy dog being fed a high quality food doesn't need supplements. Actually I feel the same way about humans.


----------



## Megora

Willow52 said:


> I don't give any supplements. It's my opinion that an otherwise healthy dog being fed a high quality food doesn't need supplements. Actually I feel the same way about humans.


I wish that were the case.... *weeps*

I eat _very_ healthy, but I still have to get my vitamins and supplements. Thanks to genetics, my body just doesn't really understand how to get the nutrients from my food and sun like it should.  I can feel the difference if I haven't gotten B vitamins in a while or I've gone without Iron for a few days. This despite eating the right foods. And I have many friends who are about my age who need to get their daily Vitamin D.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Willow52 said:


> It's my opinion that an otherwise healthy dog being fed a high quality food doesn't need supplements.


I understand your viewpoint. Seen plenty of dogs live a very long time with little problem, no supplements. But I do wonder if I gave Tucker supplements earlier if he would have been in less arthritic pain/ staved it off a bit before cancer got him.

Fiona lived outside in a yard for 8yrs. She went from that to walking 3 miles a day (gradually) and has climbed a few mountains with me even. I like to think they will help her if she lives to be 15+ or so. She is a powerful feisty almost 10yr old kid now. Sure it is extra money and no guarantee but I choose to do so.


----------



## Suni52

Megora said:


> I think you should supplement _as needed._
> 
> I put my guy on fish oil in winter. It's a vanity thing mainly - I want his nose to stay black.
> 
> My dog's nose is starting to turn brown/pink. Will adding fish oil make it black again?


----------



## Megora

Suni52 said:


> My dog's nose is starting to turn brown/pink. Will adding fish oil make it black again?


Honestly... once the nose starts changing color, I don't really know if you can get that pigment back. We tried with our previous dogs, but they after three they decided they would be brownish-pink. :doh:

Jacks has too much pigment in some ways (probably because of his thyroid), so I'm hoping that will help. We will still love him if it changes, but.


----------



## Suni52

Megora said:


> Honestly... once the nose starts changing color, I don't really know if you can get that pigment back. We tried with our previous dogs, but they after three they decided they would be brownish-pink. :doh:
> 
> Jacks has too much pigment in some ways (probably because of his thyroid), so I'm hoping that will help. We will still love him if it changes, but.


It just started changing in the last couple of months. I guess it couldn't hurt to try. What's the worse thing that can happen? She'll just have a shinier coat, right?


----------



## MikaTallulah

Buddy is on Vitamin overload. Dog Multi-plus vitamin, glucosamine/chondrone, Fish oil, vit c, vit e, brewers yeast, ACV, biotin, lysine, and Vit B. Every time I start to cut back on 1 he starts to get hot spots 

Even with the bald spots due to shaving for hot spots he has a beautiful coat.


----------



## MikaTallulah

Have no idea about nose color and vitamins/supplementing. Of my 3 Yorkies- Only 1 has a brown nose. Cozy and Lucy have jet black noses and so did Zoey. Cozy is the mom to the other Yorkies. Lucky had a brown nose and so does Buddy. 

I say brown nosed dogs where their milk chocolate hearts in the outside


----------



## Dallas Gold

MikaTallulah said:


> Buddy is on Vitamin overload. Dog Multi-plus vitamin, glucosamine/chondrone, Fish oil, vit c, vit e, brewers yeast, ACV, biotin, lysine, and Vit B. Every time I start to cut back on 1 he starts to get hot spots
> 
> Even with the bald spots due to shaving for hot spots he has a beautiful coat.


I think Toby is telling me he is Vitamin D deficient. When summer arrives I walk him before sunrise and then around 9 or 10 a.m. before it gets too hot on the pavement and the sun isn't directly overheat radiating heat. He's been going outside a few times a day to bake in the sun. :doh: I always call him in after 5 minutes. It bothers me that he does this! He never does it in the winter, when we walk during daylight hours.


----------

